# "Le jeu est encore plus drôle que prévu", nous dit l'initiateur de la Horde



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

_Apr&#232;s l'interview choc de la leader du Micazara,* l'&#233;crieur* continue sa s&#233;rie d'entretiens avec les grandes personnalit&#233;s des forums. Aujourd'hui, nous recevons l'inspirateur de cet autre mouvement secret qu'est la Horde. Des propos pleins de sagesse, qui tranchent parfois avec le comportement d&#233;sordonn&#233; des membres de cette confr&#233;rie pas comme les autres, dans laquelle "le plaisir gagn&#233; prime largement sur le temps perdu"._


*Bonjour &#224; vous, et merci de nous accorder cet entretien. Vous &#234;tes l'initiateur de la Horde. Beaucoup de nos lecteurs se demandent ce qu'est ce mouvement apparu il y a quelques mois au sein de la communaut&#233;. Pourriez-vous nous en dire plus sur la Horde ?*

Il est difficile de d&#233;finir la Horde, parce que notre soci&#233;t&#233; a une vision utilitariste des choses - il faut toujours que ce qui est serve (sous entendu, nous serve &#224; nous, humain)
Un arbre tel qu'il est et un arbre tel que l'homme le per&#231;oit sont deux r&#233;alit&#233;s distinctes et ce filtre permanent et inconscient du "&#224; quoi cela peut-il servir" brouille et d&#233;forme la vision que l'homme a de son entourage.
La Horde n'est pas car elle est inutile - une sorte d'immobilisme proche de l'illumination zen, aux antipodes du micazarisme.
Finalement, la Horde &#233;chappe &#224; l'entendement et, comme le dit son manifeste, "m&#234;me ceux qui en font partie ne savent pas vraiment pourquoi".
A ce titre, il est singuli&#232;rement passionnant de constater l'imm&#233;diat amalgame dans le discours de ceux qui n'en font pas partie entre la Horde et les autres ph&#233;nom&#232;nes "communautaristes" r&#233;cents du forum, comme s'il leur &#233;tait inconcevable que la Horde existe "pour rien"...


*Comment vous est venu l'id&#233;e de cr&#233;er un tel mouvement ?*

Au d&#233;but, j'ai con&#231;u la Horde comme une sorte d'exp&#233;rience : l'application sociale de la m&#233;canique des fluides et de la physique ondulatoire.
Ouais, d'accord, &#231;a c'est une phrase apr&#232;s coup pour me la p&#234;ter un peu.
L'id&#233;e de base, c'&#233;tait : "Je cr&#233;e un truc sans but, sans hi&#233;rarchie, sans profit ou perte pour qui que ce soit, je le lance au pr&#232;s d'une demi-douzaine de posteurs que l'id&#233;e peut int&#233;resser et je voie si &#231;a prend, si &#231;a se r&#233;pand, les interrogations que &#231;a suscite &#233;ventuellement"
Je suis joueur, &#231;a me paraissait un jeu amusant et totalement inoffensif.
Et puis, le bar a ferm&#233;, rouvert, micazara a point&#233; le bout de son nez...
La cr&#233;ature a quelque peu &#233;chapp&#233; au cr&#233;ateur, voil&#224; maintenant qu'on en parle dans les gazettes...
Le jeu est encore plus dr&#244;le que pr&#233;vu.


*Si le jeu est dr&#244;le, la Horde ne risque -t-elle pas d'acqu&#233;rir une utilit&#233; avec sa propre existence ?*

Ah.....
C'est la faille inh&#233;rente &#224; toute cr&#233;ation volontairement inutile que d'&#234;tre utile &#224; son cr&#233;ateur, ne serait-ce qu'en g&#233;n&#233;rant la satisfaction de l'avoir fait...
Je dirait, pour contourner la difficult&#233;, que la Horde reste inutile et que c'est l'observation de sa diffusion et de sa perception par l'ext&#233;rieur qui constitue le jeu.


*Vous &#234;tes content des membres de la Horde ? Certains ne vous d&#233;sesp&#232;rent-ils pas ? On vous voit souvent vous chamailler, voir vous disputer s&#233;rieusement entre vous.*

Je suis content qu'il y ait des membres dans la Horde - apr&#232;s, ils sont grands, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
Au d&#233;part, j'ai contact&#233; quatre personnes. Trois ont int&#233;gr&#233; la Horde.
Ensuite...
Je serais triste, au contraire, que l'appartenance &#224; la Horde g&#233;n&#232;re une solidarit&#233; ou une communaut&#233; d'action au del&#224; des &#233;ventuels liens d'amiti&#233;s entre ses membres, ce serait contraire &#224; son principe.
La Horde est inhumaine - je n'ai d'avis sur ses membres qu'en dehors de leur appartenance &#224; la Horde
Et de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, je suis d'une nature optimiste, les gens qui me d&#233;sesp&#232;rent vraiment sont rares, Horde ou pas Horde.





_suite au post 2_


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

*Finalement, &#234;tre sans buts et inutiles, n'est-ce pas le meilleur moyen de ne pas avoir &#224; rendre de compte ? N'&#234;tes vous pas las des sempiternelles questions autour de la raison de chaque action ?*

Oui et non - &#234;tre sans but et inutile, c'est aussi, pour moi, ne pas agir, donc pas de questionnement sur les comptes &#224; rendre l&#224; o&#249; il n'y a pas de comptes du tout...
La Horde est une essence inutile, elle n'englobe pas l'action.
La mystique zen pr&#244;ne l'action inutile - mais l'action, au contraire de l'essence, porte en elle les raisons de son existence.
&#199;a n'est d&#233;j&#224; pas facile d'&#234;tre inutile, alors agir inutilement...


*Vous &#233;crivez la Horde avec une majuscule, et vous semblez y tenir. Cette marque n'est-elle pas d&#233;mesur&#233;e ?*

Si totalement.
C'est juste pour distinguer la Horde des hordes (qui sont pl&#233;thores).
Et puis (et l&#224; pas de philo de comptoir, juste une image g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;e par la musique en forme de clin d'oeil &#224; un vieux fil tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant dans lequel je n'ai jamais os&#233; poster) parce que, quand je dis "la Horde", je le dis avec la m&#234;me voix que "la Force" sur "l'&#233;cole du micro d'argent" - avec une grandiloquence qui implique une majuscule.


*Vous souhaitez rester anonyme, et pourtant, beaucoup de gens savent votre identit&#233;. Pourquoi ?*

Beaucoup n'est pas tous.
Mes propos sont ceux de l'initiateur de la Horde en tant que tel,
Ce ne sont pas ceux de la Horde,
Ceux ne sont pas ceux du membre des forums MacG&#233; cach&#233; derri&#232;re,
Ceux ne sont pas ceux non plus du type cach&#233; encore derri&#232;re,
L'accumulation des r&#244;les - autre jeu, autre clin d'oeil &#224; un vieux fil plut&#244;t int&#233;ressant.



_Propos recueillis par *l'&#233;crieur*_


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, et cet article ne fait que renforcer mon opinion : la Horde n'est qu'un ramassis de demi-sel qui finiront sur le bucher sous le coup des m&#234;mes accusations que les Templiers.


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> écrit et aussitôt effacé par l'auteur


Une brochette ?


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une brochette ?


La "brochette de Vaud" dont Web'O est pass&#233; maitre-queue !* 


* Souvenirs en noir et violet !


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

En attendant, &#231;a nous fait deux congr&#233;gations inutiles et forc&#233;ment indispensables pour passer l'&#233;t&#233;. On va pas s'ennuyer.
Enfin, ceux-l&#224; parlent pas trop de cul, c'est d&#233;cevant.


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

A la diff&#233;rence pr&#232;s que les templiers servaient l'eglise, et que l'humanisme dont ils fait part lors de croisade a servit d'excuse (entre autre) au roi de france pour prendre parti de leur butin
parce que c'etait tout de m&#234;me une histoire de gros sous


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Vous n'auriez pas mang&#233; des mots, dans votre phrase ?

_Les templiers, c'&#233;tait en r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la phrase disparue, en fait...._


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> parce que c'etait tout de même une histoire de gros sous



Oui, alors qu'ici il s'agit de dessous minis !


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, alors qu'ici il s'agit de dessous minis !


Nous n'avons pas parl&#233; de dessous. M&#234;me de table. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons pas parlé de dessous. Même de table. :mouais:



Alors que l'on m'explique pourquoi j'ai surpris dans les couloirs Patoch en guépières poursuivant Ed_The_Head qui portait un incroyable string à grelots en forme de sapins de Noel ?


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors que l'on m'explique pourquoi j'ai surpris dans les couloirs Patoch en gu&#233;pi&#232;res poursuivant Ed_The_Head qui portait un incroyable string &#224; grelots en forme de sapins de Noel ?


Ah, je ne suis pas au courant. Ni de &#231;a, ni des brochettes de naas sous les tentes.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je ne suis pas au courant. Ni de ça, ni des brochettes de naas sous les tentes.



Donc, pour le moins, votre article est légèrement superficiel. 
Car il n'y a bien que vous pour ne pas être au courant !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La "brochette de Vaud" dont Web'O est pass&#233; maitre-queue !*
> 
> 
> * Souvenirs en noir et violet !


 
Ma&#238;tre-qui?  


Pour le reste, j'y pige toujours que dalle, et je m'en bats tjrs autant les burnes...


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je m'en bats tjrs autant les burnes...



D'où ton surnom : le Tac Tac humain. Je n'ai compris que fort longtemps plus tard pourquoi Doquévile avait souvent les poignets bleus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

Mon général (5 étoiles le sujet derechef) il faudra un jour que vous fassiez l'interview de la cible de tout ce binz. En attendant, je tente d'imaginer un ninja en string à grelots :mouais: Pour le combat, il n'y a pas à dire, c'est discret


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pour le moins, votre article est légèrement superficiel.
> Car il n'y a bien que vous pour ne pas être au courant !



Pardon, on ne peut pas tout savoir. Lorsque ces évènements se sont passés, j'étais en train de faire les poubelles. J'ai d'ailleurs trois mouchoirs de masturbation magnifiques, imprimés recto-verso, frais d'hier au soir. J'ai pu déchiffrer quelques bribes, intéressantes.

_....moi-même, accueillie dans ces.... lieux obscurs, je ne me sens pas bien... il y a de l'échange... stérile... _

et sur un autre :

_la cuisinière qui a passé sa journée à cuisiner a fait  de la merde... avec ce qu'on a pu pousser pour ... que ce soit agréable..._ 


et sur le dernier :

_je vois Lemmy faire du vélo et je bande..._



On ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que ça a partouzé, ici, hier soir.
Je mène l'enquête.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> On ne m'&#244;tera pas de l'id&#233;e que &#231;a a partouz&#233;, ici, hier soir.
> Je m&#232;ne l'enqu&#234;te.


Vous ne comprenez d&#233;cidemment rien &#224; rien : il s'agit simplement du compte-rendu d'une bouffe mensuelle parisienne dont les &#233;chos filtrent depuis les forums "rendez-vous". Rien &#224; voir avec la Horde !


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

D'ailleurs, &#233;coutez bien....


"_C'est une cr&#232;pe.... Ah, c'est toi ? .... Je suis venu en RER depuis Lille... C'est mon v&#233;lo.... Les stabilisateurs, &#224; l'arri&#232;re, c'est pour &#233;viter de tomber parce que je suis souvent &#224; l'arr&#234;t... De la raie ? Ah non, je suis contre, ca donne mauvaise haleine... Merci pour toutes ces photos, elles sont sublimes... Qui est-ce qui vomit des moules sur la table au fond ?...Quoi t'es-ce ?_... _Ah non : l'expos&#233; sur les fachos  d'enfoir&#233;s de mod&#233;rateurs du bar, c'est pendant le caf&#233;... si...  ne dort pas..._"

Avec ca, vous allez nous faire quoi ? une interview de la carafe d'eau ? Un peu de s&#233;rieux, Monsieur l'&#233;crieur, voulez-vous ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...) En attendant, je tente d'imaginer un ninja en string à grelots :mouais: (...)


si je peux aider.......


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne comprenez décidemment rien à rien : il s'agit simplement du compte-rendu d'une bouffe mensuelle parisienne dont les échos filtrent depuis les forums "rendez-vous". Rien à voir avec la Horde !



Et ce papier-là, retrouvé tout froissé ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> si je peux aider.......



On n'est jamais trop aidé...


_Ça c'est fait, je coche._


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

l'&#233 a dit:


> Et ce papier-l&#224;, retrouv&#233; tout froiss&#233; ???


C'est une pr&#233;maquette de la couv' du projet "De Sade &#224; JPMiss, une Nicestoire de l'&#233;rotisme quand on n'a qu'un demi-testicule".

Projet toujours dans les tiroirs, bien s&#251;r, et ce depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es. Au del&#224; du titre ridicule, la prose du Ni&#231;ois est plus indigeste que la salade de m&#234;me origine vendue aux touristes sur la promenade des perfides.

Le loustic aura probablement voulu lever des fonds aupr&#232;s des abrutis de la Horde pour &#233;diter &#224; compte d'auteur (si on peut dire). Le fait que le croquis ait termin&#233; dans les corbeilles, m&#234;me en cet endroit dont les membres sont r&#233;put&#233;s pour leur mauvais go&#251;t et leur illetrisme est r&#233;v&#233;lateur de l'avenir du chevelu, et son r&#234;ve de nomination &#224; l'acad&#233;mie vient de s'envoler.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> si je peux aider.......



Mais je vous en prie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Mon t&#233;moignage sera bref, ce qui devrait le rendre accessible au vulgaire.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; pendant quelques temps membre de l'organisation secr&#232;te connue sous le nom de « La Horde ». Mon titre au sein de ce groupe &#233;tait « Dieu de La Horde », titre visible dans ma signature et supprim&#233; depuis.
Ayant conscience que mon t&#233;moignage pourrait mettre en p&#233;ril certains membres de ces forums, je n'apporterai aucune pr&#233;cision quant au lieu ou au motif de nos r&#233;unions.
Je tiens seulement &#224; souligner le fait que ma d&#233;cision de quitter cette organisation n'est en rien imputable &#224; d'hypoth&#233;tiques querelles au sein du groupe. Cette supposition, relevant du fantasme, est tout bonnement abracadabrantesque. Il se trouve seulement qu'il m'est insupportable de faire partie d'une confr&#233;rie, secr&#232;te ou non. J'estime que mon existence ne doit rien devoir &#224; mon appartenance &#224; un quelconque groupuscule, mais &#224; l'usage que je fais de ma libert&#233;, et c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment pourquoi j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; la reprendre.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

Pourtant, Mon cher Doquéville, Ed a affirmé haut et fort que tu étais a un doigt de revenir sur ta décision, à l'époque !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, Mon cher Doquéville, Ed a affirmé haut et fort que tu étais a un doigt de revenir sur ta décision, à l'époque !


bobby, je ne dis pas, mais Ed ! Tu es grotesque, franchement.


----------



## Amok (28 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> bobby, je ne dis pas, mais Ed ! Tu es grotesque, franchement.


En arriver a fantasmer sur des Glups Esso... Franchement...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Bordel !!! Tu viens de d&#233;terrer un f&#226;cheux !!! :affraid: L&#224; on n'est pas dans la dreum, tiens...

En plus si il fait le malin...


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, Mon cher Doqu&#233;ville, Ed a affirm&#233; haut et fort que tu &#233;tais a un doigt de revenir sur ta d&#233;cision, &#224; l'&#233;poque !




&#231;a me rappelle exactement la r&#233;plique d'un film (a comedia de deus, mon fil cul-te de Jo&#227;o Cesar Monteiro, on remarque l'analogie &#224; Cesar et Moderator SPQR... :siffle)

o&#249; Jo&#227;o De Deus dit &#224; sa patronne qu'il l'a en**** une fois mais avec juste un doigt... 

&#231;a me rappelle une autre sc&#232;ne o&#249; une des serveuses dit &#224; Monsieur son patron De Deus : "mais M. De Dieu, vous m'*****ez !" et lui r&#233;pondant sereinement : "oui, c'est ce que je suis en train de faire..."





(d&#232;s que mon magasin le re&#231;oit, je t'en fais une copie Amok ! )


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Et ce papier-là, retrouvé tout froissé ???


dis donc toi, l'adjudant chef !!  
même soi-disant dans une corbeille, ce dessin est ma propriété; tu vas donc prendre rendez-vous avec mon agent pour cette publication non autorisée et t'acquitter derechef des droits inhérents à la dite publication......   


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On n'est jamais trop aidé...
> _Ça c'est fait, je coche._


mouiiiiii...... 
un p'tit message à faire passer ?!..... *tirhum S.A* à vot service....  :love: 


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je vous en prie


_note :_
- un pyjama, en string à grelots (_j'me comprends !_)..... :mouais:


			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bordel !!! Tu viens de déterrer un fâcheux !!! :affraid: Là on n'est pas dans la dreum, tiens...
> 
> En plus si il fait le malin...


Ah ?!......


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je ne suis pas au courant. Ni de ça, ni des brochettes de naas sous les tentes.


je n'ai aucun rapport de quelque sorte que ce soit avec des tantes, qui ne me tentent point, non mais zalors


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

Bon, mon nom a &#233;t&#233; cit&#233; &#224; plusieurs reprises au cours de ce fil. Je suis donc contraint d'intervenir.

Il va sans dire qu'une partie de ces all&#233;gations est enti&#232;rement fausses. 
Chacun sait que je ne suis pas le dernier pour trahir mon prochain. Encore faut-il qu'il y ait quelque chose &#224; la cl&#233;, et je n'ai jamais fait dans les clochettes. 

Oui, je suis un utilitariste convaincu. Mais je suis de la Horde. Si vous y voyez un paradoxe, ce n'est pas grave. 
Je ne dirais que deux choses : 
_Doc_, en dehors ou en dedans, tu es la Horde.  
_Tirhum_, gaffe &#224; toi, je t'ai &#224; l'&#339;il.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Tirhum_, gaffe &#224; toi, je t'ai &#224; l'&#339;il.


je t'aime....... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai conçu la Horde comme une sorte d'expérience : l'application sociale de la mécanique des fluides et de la physique ondulatoire._


_

je donne des cours le cas échéant._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Doc_, en dehors ou en dedans...


Comment veux-tu ? Mais comment veux-tu ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juin 2006)

De pire en pire...

Comme avant, avec encore plus de nases....

Gigantesque.... et on s'étonne du repli communautaire avec tendance nationaliste de tous les pays de  l'UE....

Mais faut pas bordel... faut pas....


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En arriver a fantasmer sur des Glups Esso... Franchement...



Waaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Toute mon enfance, hé!
Je m'en servais pour faire des joueurs de foot sur la carpette de ma chambre!

P'tain comme on est inventif quand on est petit. Pi tout seul on n'est jamais ridicule.


Le problème, c'est qu'à la longue, ils finissaient par être collants comme s'ils avaient fondus à la chaleur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est qu'à la longue, ils finissaient par être collants




*Hum.*
collants...

collants ?





:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (28 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hum.*
> collants...
> 
> collants ?
> ...




Non: collants.

Quand je dis "collants" ça signifie "collants".


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2006)

je me demandais, ... l'ecrieur ...il se prends &#224; coup de quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je donne des cours le cas échéant.



Oui, enfin, surtout les figures 
Pour le texte, y a des répétitions 

Sinon, pour passer du coq à l'âne (sans méchanceté aucune ), la philosphie de la horde vue au prisme de l'écrieur est plutôt sympathique : l'acte gratuit, ça a quand même de l'élégance  

De là à en faire partie, faut pas déconner non plus : mon désordre me suffit 

D'ailleurs, cherchant du coup "sympathique" dans le TLF, voilà-t-il pas que j'y trouve une citation de Maine de Biran (un joli coin du Gers accessoirement, Biran, mais là je m'égare) :

_Dès que je me mêle au monde, l'instinct sympathique qui fait effort pour se mettre au ton de tout ce qui m'environne, de tous ceux à qui je parle, fait la loi à mon esprit, annule ma réflexion et fausse mon jugement_

Dirait-on pas que l'à-propos de la chose est interpellant au possible 

Mais bon, à titre tout à fait personnel, il ne me déplaît pas toujours de fausser mon jugement et d'annuler ma réflexion pour me mêler au monde. Il faut apprendre à marcher sur ses deux jambes, savoir profiter du solo et de l'orchestre.


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> ......
> La Horde n'est pas car elle est inutile - une sorte d'immobilisme proche de l'illumination zen



..ça j'aime bien... 
mais bon après s'il faut être actif dans l'immobilisme, c'est chiant  ....fait trop chaud...

..et puis vu le sort qui leur est réservé quand ça n'amusera plus...je suis attiré moyen....

...mais j'approuve...à donf...

..de l'inutile bien fait, qui sert à rien mais à tous, pas cher gratuit mais où on perd un max de temps...j'ai l'impression de connaître ce concept mais j'arrive pas à me souvenir :rateau:  

le travail ? l'amour ? le sexe ? l'égo ?...m***** je l'ai sur la langue ...:hein:


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

Question &#224; l'&#233;crieur:
Il apparait que le fondateur de la Horde a coopt&#233; quelques membres, cela etant fait je supose &#224; travers un parcours initiatique pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233; d'une enqu&#234;te minutieuse des moeurs de chaque membre quelle que soit sa taille ou position.

Mais un doute massa&#238;, quelles est la proc&#233;dure pour quitter la Horde, est ce possible, mutilant ? d&#233;shonorant ?

bref comment se faire demembrer ?   

Dans l'attente de vous lire
Veuillez agr&#233;er Monsieur, l'expression de mes sinc&#232;res salutations.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2006)

*Tu veux dire par l&#224;*
comment se faire dessouder par la Horde ?


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

je veux dire par l&#224; (enfin je me comprends hein, parce que par l&#224; franchement j'y vais pas trop mais bon l&#224; je commence &#224; m'&#233;loigner du sujet et de l&#224; bas, ce qui non seulement m'em&#232;ne ici mais aussi commence &#224; me faire perdre le fil de ce que je dis alors je ferme la parenthese, fin de la parenth&#232;se donc) qu'il est toujours facile de rentrer dans une confr&#233;rie, mais le jeune novice (parce que les vieux novices, enfin bon ) souvent emport&#233;e par la fougue de sa jeunesse et le plaisir d&#234;tre coopt&#233; (j'ai failli faire un faute  ) oublie deposer LA vraie question qui induit souvent des cons&#233;quences facheuses:

comment se faire demembrer 

D'o&#249; ma curiosit&#233;  :bebe:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2006)

*Effectivement tu fais bien*
de poser clairement la question :

Comment se faire dessouder par la Horde ?


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Effectivement tu fais bien*
> de poser clairement la question :
> 
> Comment se faire dessouder par la Horde ?




...aucune formalité à l'entrée .....
...un contrat à la sortie .....

..tout l'inverse de l'ANPE la Horde


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...Comment se faire dessouder par la Horde ?...





			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...un contrat &#224; la sortie .....


C'est bien cela donc, la mafia est dans le coup et un contrat est pass&#233; pour le pauvre qui tente de s'&#233;chapper de l'organisation   

remarquez cela me rassure, j'avais peur &#224; un moment que quelques nostalgiques ferus de percherons aient remis au go&#251;t du jour le supplice de l'ecartellement :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ça j'aime bien...
> mais bon après s'il faut être actif dans l'immobilisme, c'est chiant  ....fait trop chaud...



La Horde ne serait qu'illumination, une sorte de source d'énergie renouvelable, intéressant. M'est avis qu'il y en a quelques-uns pour penser qu'on pourrait les utiliser façon pales d'éoliennes


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..et puis vu le sort qui leur est réservé quand ça n'amusera plus...je suis attiré moyen....



******* molle!


----------



## rezba (29 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ******* molle!




******* molle en pyjama, même.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Question à l'écrieur:
> Il apparait que le fondateur de la Horde a coopté quelques membres, cela etant fait je supose à travers un parcours initiatique précédé d'une enquête minutieuse des moeurs de chaque membre quelle que soit sa taille ou position.
> 
> Mais un doute massaî, quelles est la procédure pour quitter la Horde, est ce possible, mutilant ? déshonorant ?
> ...




Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionnement de ce mouvement commme une cooptation. Plutôt une sorte d'ahésion volontaire à des principes. Je sais que cela est écrit dans la charte de la horde, mais c'est assez succinct.

Enfin, il faut lire, quoi.



Je vous laisse, j'ai une édition spéciale à préparer, qui va faire du bruit !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionnement de ce mouvement commme une cooptation. Plutôt une sorte d'ahésion volontaire à des principes. Je sais que cela est écrit dans la charte de la horde, mais c'est assez succinct.


Bah non, la cooptation, c'est matribumac, rien à voir.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, la cooptation, c'est matribumac, rien à voir.



J'espère pouvoir interviewer les gourous de cette secte, aussi.
On dit qu'ils se réunissent sur des selles de vélo ???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> J'espère pouvoir interviewer les gourous de cette secte, aussi.
> On dit qu'ils se réunissent sur des selles de vélo ???


Ouais, mais c'est aussi valable pour le tour de France... Comme disait feu un autre écrieur : « C'est dur le vélo... »


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

:love: 


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ******* molle!





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> ******* molle en pyjama, m&#234;me.




.....oui mais avec un  avenir moi ...   

..un jour j'&#233;pouserai chaton ou Amok et nous aurons pleins de monstres


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juin 2006)

L'interview imaginaire du fondateur anonyme du groupuscule de la Horde :affraid:
C'est plus un forum, c'est l'extreme gauche à lui tout seul ce site


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....oui mais avec un  avenir moi ...
> 
> ..un jour j'épouserai chaton ou Amok et nous aurons pleins de monstres


On ne peut pas sérieusement prétendre avoir un avenir et, dans la même phrase, dire qu'on veut épouser l'Amok. C'est remettre le travail d'Einstein en question.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus un forum, c'est l'extreme gauche à lui tout seul ce site


Bah non, on est plus nombreux en même temps...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mon _DocEvil_, mais quel dommage... Dire que je ne suis plus &#224; vendre...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dire que je ne suis plus à vendre...


C'est une façon comme une autre de dire que tu t'es fait acheter.


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas sérieusement prétendre avoir un avenir et, dans la même phrase, dire qu'on veut épouser l'Amok. C'est remettre le travail d'Einstein en question.



..sauf si on considère la courbure de l'espace permettant une navigation aisée dans le temps.....


..et je me tape un vieux si je veux !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas sérieusement prétendre avoir un avenir et, dans la même phrase, dire qu'on veut épouser l'Amok. C'est remettre le travail d'Einstein en question.


Un jour faudra que je songe &#224; un moyen de te remercier pour l'ensemble de ton &#339;uvre...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une façon comme une autre de dire que tu t'es fait acheter.


 Perspicace...   je te rassure, j'ai bien n&#233;goci&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un jour faudra que je songe &#224; un moyen de te remercier pour l'ensemble de ton &#339;uvre...


Continue la tienne et je te tiendrai pour quitte.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je te rassure, j'ai bien négocié


Sacha Distel à Chantal Nobel, cité dans « C'est beau un virage la nuit ».


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..sauf si on considère la courbure de l'espace permettant une navigation aisée dans le temps.....



À l'état de foetus, je ne sais pas si tu pourras faire grand chose


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..sauf si on considère la courbure de l'espace permettant une navigation aisée dans le temps.....


L'espace n'est pas courbe selon ta position et ta vitesse !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'espace n'est pas courbe selon ta position et ta vitesse !


Dans sa position, c'est davantage la vitesse de l'Amok qui m'inqui&#232;te. M&#234;me avec son d&#233;ambulateur, il reste redoutable. (1) 


(1) Je me venge pour tous les apr&#232;ms o&#249; je suis au boulot et o&#249; ce vieux saligaud en profite pour d&#233;verser des insanit&#233;s sur mon compte.


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'espace n'est pas courbe selon ta position et ta vitesse !




...ben j'ai troujours entendu dire 
"tourne toi et bouge plus"

 :mouais:


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas sérieusement prétendre avoir un avenir et, dans la même phrase, dire qu'on veut épouser l'Amok. C'est remettre le travail d'Einstein en question.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un jour faudra que je songe à un moyen de te remercier pour l'ensemble de ton uvre...





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans sa position, c'est davantage la vitesse de l'Amok qui m'inquiète. Même avec son déambulateur, il reste redoutable. (1)
> 
> 
> (1) Je me venge pour tous les aprèms où je suis au boulot et où ce vieux saligaud en profite pour déverser des insanités sur mon compte.




Déjà, quand on lit ce qui est au dessus, on voit bien à quelle point la faucuserie peut avoir des vertues hallucinogènes, surtout de la part de nazes qui ne sont pas- il faut quand même le dire - des perdreaux de l'année ! Mais alors ca :




			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> je me tape un vieux si je veux !!!!!



Là on touche le sublime ! Vieux, vu de ta position, c'est quoi ?! Ramsès ?!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vieux, vu de ta position, c'est quoi ?! Ramsès ?!


Oh, raconte-moi encore cette histoire ! _Toi pharaon, moi les Hébreux..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

Vous savez qu'il n'est pas politiquement correct de se moquer des vieux ou assimilés ainsi, surtout par ces chaleurs ! Je vous demande de vous arrêter !


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

...m'en fous !!!!
cette ann&#233;e je ne coure aucun risque ....
je suis sponsoris&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224;, quand on lit ce qui est au dessus, on voit bien &#224; quelle point la faucuserie peut avoir des vertues hallucinog&#232;nes, surtout de la part de nazes qui ne sont pas- il faut quand m&#234;me le dire - des perdreaux de l'ann&#233;e !


Aller me chercher des poux dans "Vos plus belles photos" o&#249; je rechigne &#224; poster inutilement ! C'est petit, &#231;a manque d'envergure &#224; un point !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais c'est aussi valable pour le tour de France... Comme disait feu un autre &#233;crieur : « C'est dur le v&#233;lo... »




ah bah ouais...



> *****velo*	     Regarde l'index des forums     Le Forum Mac - MacGeneration



ya des pentes bien moins raides qu'on ne le croit... 

les ***** c'est pour garantir un tant soit peu son "anonymat" (sic) que le * de la fin assure...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2006)

Je d&#233;boule juste, je d&#233;couvre cet interview, je la trouve formidable.
D&#233;sol&#233; de pourrir un peu l'anonymat de l'initiateur de ce beau mouvement, de notre maitre &#224; tous, mais l&#224; il faut que je lui dise :
Jojo, t'as hyper bien r&#233;pondu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; faite la blague du "mais non, c'est pas machin, c'est Jojo..." Avec Early Curly. M&#234;me que jpmiss a failli avaler de travers 


Copieur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

'tain, même quand il n'est pas là, tout le monde parle de lui,
jojo superstar !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Copieur !




C'est même pas vrai, j'avais pas vu!!! 

(d'façon c'est pas possible, quand je vois que c'est toi qui a posté je lis pas, je passe au suivant. )


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà faite la blague du "mais non, c'est pas machin, c'est Jojo..." Avec Early Curly. Même que jpmiss a failli avaler de travers



Ca m'étonnerai: je n'avale pas!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Ouais oh... &#231;a va. Tu peux l'dire ! De une personne n'est dupe, et de deux, &#231;a ne sortira pas d'ici.

Fait pas ta prude, hein ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2006)

Mais oui, Backcat a raison (sic) on est entre nous... 

Oh pis non, jp, viens plut&#244;t parler de &#231;a sur l'autre fil, l&#224;, tu sais, celui de la chaudasse...
Chuis s&#251;r que t'as plein de trucs &#224; nous dire...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, Backcat a raison (sic) on est entre nous...
> 
> Oh pis non, jp, viens plutôt parler de ça sur l'autre fil, là, tu sais, celui de la chaudasse...
> Chuis sûr que t'as plein de trucs à nous dire...



Ben ouais mais la charte tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais mais la charte tout ça...


C'est bien la première fois que ça te gêne, gourmande ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la première fois que ça te gêne, gourmande ! :love:



Monsieur je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez!  Et enlevez cette main immédiatement!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez!  Et enlevez cette main immédiatement!


Il est possible que vous ne soyez pas celle que j'imagine. En revanche, il est certain que ce n'est pas ma main. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, il est certain que ce n'est pas ma main. :love:



Ah oui en effet.
Bon.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas inédite mais l'à-propos avec laquelle elle est délivrée la rend presque originale.
> (la blague)


Tout le secret est dans la construction de la phrase qui repose sur un jeu de symétrie/opposition, « il est possible/il est certain ». C'est une façon efficace de renouveler des valeurs sûres.


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preums ! 

NED a même fait un portrait du petit monstre ! 




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2006)

Je l'avais oubli&#233; !!!! Fabuleux !!


----------



## Lila (3 Juillet 2006)

...rassurez moi :afraid: 

....les morceaux rouges entre les dents, c'est de la barbe à papa ?....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...rassurez moi :afraid:
> 
> ....les morceaux rouges entre les dents, c'est de la barbe &#224; papa ?....


Ouais, mais il avait faim, il ne s'est pas arr&#234;t&#233; &#224; la barbe...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Heureusement, ce n'&#233;tait pas la mienne que je mangeais...


----------

